# Synth Programmer?



## DHousden (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi all, apologies if this is the wrong place to ask but does anyone know of (or is anybody themselves) someone who can create high quality bespoke patches for software synths, such as Ominsphere, Zebra et al?

Before everyone rushes and says Matt The Unfinished, he is unfortunately booked out until the end of the year! Any links to someone who does comparable work would be greatly appreciated though.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Oct 18, 2016)

One of the best synth preset artists (for me) is Aiyn Zahev. His Diva stuff is outstanding, especially for trancy and raw stuff. For me this guy is a magician.


The "god of pads" is Joseph Hollo. 
 


A good general sound designer is Sören aka Luftrum. Talented chap. 


A very experienced sound designer with some very special stuff is the guy behind Xenos Soundworks.


All this is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi David,
I can do that. You can check all of my work on Audiority and Epic SoundLab. 

Cheers,
Luca


----------



## DHousden (Oct 18, 2016)

Karsten Vogt said:


> One of the best synth preset artists (for me) is Aiyn Zahev. His Diva stuff is outstanding, especially for trancy and raw stuff. For me this guy is a magician.
> 
> 
> The "god of pads" is Joseph Hollo.
> ...



Wow, thank you very much indeed, lots of food for thought there!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 18, 2016)

David, you should check out Vin's new Omni set. I think it would work well for you. He even offers a free bank that you can taste.
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...-available-now-new-demo-by-dirk-ehlert.56522/


----------



## trotamusicos (Oct 18, 2016)

http://www.patchpool.de/


http://liv.mikaeladle.se/


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Oct 18, 2016)

Ah, Leap Into The Void. I forgot that one. Gorgeous.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 28, 2016)

Karsten Vogt said:


> One of the best synth preset artists (for me) is Aiyn Zahev.
> All this is just my personal opinion.



He is an excellent programmer, and a very nice person. He sold me the classic (unbeatable) Camel Alchemy for a great bargain, and that's one instrument I'd rather not do without.


----------



## Vavastrasza (Oct 28, 2016)

Ask on kvraudio.com

That's where all the synth-heads hang out.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 28, 2016)

There are a few of us here as well. 



Vavastrasza said:


> Ask on kvraudio.com
> 
> That's where all the synth-heads hang out.


----------

